# Danish: lige pludselig!



## liv3000

Hvad betyder det præcis?

F eks. 

Vi ses lige pludselig

Det skal vi gøre lige pludselig

tak


----------



## tru-life

det er som at sige på engelsk.

See you all of a sudden.

men det er mest bare dansk tale sprog for at sige "vi ses."


----------



## tru-life

"Det skal vi gøre lige pludselig."

Menes der, det skal vi gøre når vi engang får lyst begge to på samme tid. Det er lidt svært at forklare. Men oversæt med all of a sudden eller suddely. Håber det er forklaring nok.


----------



## liv3000

OK! tak for forklaringen.

Men så går jeg ud fra at man siger det til en bekendt som man ikke har så meget lyst til at se.. !
Ellers ville man bare sige en bestem dag hvor man har lyst til at mødes..ikke??

Har jeg forstået rigtigt?
Er det det mening af udtrykken?

Mange tak 

Liv


----------



## madshov

Jeg mener du har ret. Vi ses lige pludselig, _kan _godt anses lidt negativt. Man _kan_ bruge det, hvis man ikke regner med at se personen mere eller ikke tror man ser personen mere, men det er ikke nødvendigvis sådan.


----------



## liv3000

Så hvis man siger 
"det skal vi lige pludselig" regner man faktisk ikke at gøre det... 
Måske er det en høfflig måde for at undgå at sige JA nu? 
Måske ønsker man at udsætte den ting..?

Tak


----------



## tru-life

liv3000 said:


> Så hvis man siger
> "det skal vi lige pludselig" regner man faktisk ikke at gøre det...
> Måske er det en høfflig måde for at undgå at sige JA nu?
> Måske ønsker man at udsætte den ting..?
> 
> Tak


 
Det kan man godt sige, at det er noget man udsætter. Altså noget man ikke har lyst til at gøre lige nu. Det er noget man ned prioriterer meget.


----------



## piccando

Udtrykket bliver også brugt i stedet for fx "Vi ses i morgen" og da er det ikke noget man nedprioterer, snarere er betydningen "Vi ses inden længe - om ikke før så i morgen". Så meningen afhænger af konteksten.


----------



## liv3000

Tak skal I have!


----------

